# Wooh microphone!



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so excited! I received enough donations to get a microphone, so now I can really improve my puppet show. 

Can't order it till tomorrow. When it gets here, I think the first thing I'm going to do is something Halloween related. Maybe I'll spend part of the weekend making some props. Have to check over my notes to see what I wanted to do.

Cadaver Dave will certainly be busy!


----------

